# Shad



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

In the same vein as the shrimp thread, I am wondering where i can score some shad these days.

I have never used a cast net. I will have to one of these days.

I will even try catching them with a fly rod if necessary.

i am also assuming that i can freeze them to use later.

let me know.

Don


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The only way that I have ever heard of them being caught on purpose is with a cast net. They can be found in almost every lake around. Where are you located?


----------



## Sundance (Apr 15, 2004)

i am in elyria.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

you are not going to get shad to hit a fly or bait..they are plankton feeders.

you have to use a castnet...or you might get a few by snaging them.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Sort of on the same line of thought....I"ve been having trouble catching any shad the last time or two I was out. Any suggestions --and I"m a shore bound sort.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I been catching them around rocky shorelines and boat ramps a lot. Wellington lower is usually good around the ramp for smaller shad and Spencer is good at times.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I too always have difficulty finding shad in the summer unless I'm on the Ohio River. 
So each fall when the water starts cooling fast, usually in late October or November, the shad bunch up around shore and move very slowly, I catch all I need for the next summer and freeze them.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> I too always have difficulty finding shad in the summer unless I'm on the Ohio River.
> So each fall when the water starts cooling fast, usually in late October or November, the shad bunch up around shore and move very slowly, I catch all I need for the next summer and freeze them.


I too have frozen shad. However, do you find they work as well as fresh? I think they do at times and don't at times. I've also salted and dried them, and those worked some days and not some days. But, when I can catch fresh, I usually manage to catch some fish with them.


----------

